# Clinique-Talent Plus phone interview



## kiddles412 (Jan 18, 2013)

I applied for a position to be a Clinique beauty consultant at a department store. The Assistant store manager called me this week on Monday to ask if I could come in for an interview. We scheduled it for Wednesday. I had an hour interview with her and the store manager. They both wanted me to meet the Clinique counter manager but her shift was over in ten minutes so they asked if I could come back in the next day and interview with her. Then they told me Talent Plus will be calling me soon to schedule a phone interview. So I went to the interview the next day and it went great. We talked about Clinique and skin care. She removed my makeup and did an consultation on me. She seemed to be pretty impressed with all that I know. I am a licensed Cosmetologist and I have always loved skin care and makeup. Its an obsession!

I was just wondering when Talent Plus will call me to set up the interview. My interviews were Wednesday and Thursday of this week. Today is Friday. Should I call tomorrow to tell them they have not called me yet? Has anyone else gone through sometime like this? Its only been one day. But I am impatient and want this job so bad!!


----------



## Tammi57 (Feb 9, 2013)

I had an interview with dept. store on a Wednesday.  Talent Plus called me Saturday to set up the 30 to 45 minute interview.  I scheduled interview for Sunday.


----------

